# Converting .dts to .eps or .ai file



## ksuchm (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello, 

I am doing just the opposite of most of you....
My client has a .dts file of his logo and is not very computer savvy. I need to turn this into an .eps or .ai file. What software do I need to do this? Any suggestions?


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Is that a stitch file? Did you mean .dst?


----------



## ksuchm (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Converting .dst to .eps or .ai file*

Yes, it is a .dst file. Mis-typed that one.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Can't to my knowledge. They are pretty much locked that way once they are done.

You will probably end up redrawing it, or send it out to a vector conversion company.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

can you send me the file and i will try to change it to and eps for you e-mail [email protected]


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It can be saved as a bitmap image but the quickest way to vectorize it (depending on the design) will probably be to redraw it. Then adjustments will most likely need to be made to suit your application. For example, in embroidery not all text is the same height when you look at a DST file, a circle doesn't look like a circle, overlaps aren't the same as in screen printing, etc. If you vectorise a DST file without making some changes you could end up with unintented results.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

The new Deco Studio will do this. Mine was supposed to be delivered today. I missed the FedEx truck.... oh well. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

You can do with a FREE software. I mean, Embroidery files to Graphics (vectors or bitmaps) as well as the opposite.

Kenneth


----------



## JormiBoced (Jan 10, 2008)

Wilcom can export a .dst as an .eps, but the results vary from really good translation to really bad.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

ksuchm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am doing just the opposite of most of you....
> My client has a .dts file of his logo and is not very computer savvy. I need to turn this into an .eps or .ai file. What software do I need to do this? Any suggestions?


Ok this is the greatest solution and it is FREE,

https://ssl11.chi.us.securedata.net/...Evaluation.asp

All Graphics functions are active:
Designing, import, copy/paste, Trace bitmaps, convert stitch files to graphics, import DRAW files, export as Scalable Vector Graphics, export as embroidery bitmaps (effect), check with customers the embroidery designs and get approval and of course it is useful to evaluate DRAWings 4; this is why they did it  but I use it at home without USB key for the functions mentioned above!

Enjoy,
Ken


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

i, too, need this done. i know the .dst file has lots of extraneous info, but i was hoping that the initial outlines and forms would be intact if it WERE possible to go from .dst to .ai or .eps.

Darn!


----------

